# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Parkin

## lee1962

I'm from Yorkshire in England and one of our regional foods is parkin, a heavy, sticky ginger cake made with oats and treacle. When I see it for sale in shops more often than not it's just some form of ordinary ginger cake. Fortunately it's very easy to tell the difference because parkin is very heavy. I'm wondering if there are any other European delicacies which are in a similar situation?

----------

